# Lineolated Parakeets



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

As you can see by my signature I have one Linnie named Kobe. He was the bird I got for Daisy to have company because at the time I just could not fine another English Budgie and was in fear of getting a new one because so many carry avian gastric yeast. They were opposite in personality, Kobe being high energy and outgoing and Daisy being mostly relaxed and easy going. They did sit on a perch together but eventually Kobe would harass her.

Linnie birds, much like budgies, do not do well as a single bird so I am getting a female Linnie this coming Tuesday from an excellent breeder. She has been training this bird for me and I named the bird Tango. She is also in the signature and is turquoise in color. The introduction will be slow and easy.
Linnies bond very tightly to each other once they are comfortable. She will not be in his cage for a long time but eventually they should be together.

Linnies are from Mexico and surrounding countries. Though they are parakeets they are so different from budgies. They love to eat and love each and every toy in their cage. Both male and female talk. Linnies are not easy to find but there seems to be several breeders in south Pa. Wish me luck!








In this photo she looks dark blue but that is because of the low light. If you ever want to take a good photo of your bird take it in natural light from the window with no flash and not on a cell phone.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...she is a beaut...:loveeyes:

I am thinking Kobe will think so too, and look forward to pic's and report's...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always an exciting time when we are about to get a new birdie!
They are both gorgeous and surely Kobe will be over the moon when he meets Tango after quarantine time is over. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure you are excited to be picking up Tango this coming Tuesday, Dianne! Be safe on your drive to PA.

We'll be looking forward to seeing pictures when you have her home and all settled in. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She is so beautiful! it's funny how you describe her, like many others, because my linnie is the COMPLETE opposite, she's pretty much a sloth with wings  probably because she has deformed legs, but she still gets around fine. And she only likes to nibble on rope ends and shredding toys. Hates bells! they are all so unique *


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

OH my goodness Jill that is surprising. A laid back Linnie is rare. How is her appetite?
Kobe is trained to go back in his "house" when I say it to him. So this makes his energetic out of cage time fun for me. Can you share a photo of her? 

Tango will not be quarantined for two reasons. One I have no place to do this and two Tango has been kept in the main part of this home where she is not exposed to other birds. Other than that she was in the nursery and she is the last of several Linnie babies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Gorgeous! I bet you're just ecstatic, and both Tango and Kobe are precious. Have a safe drive!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a beautiful bird. I love that shade of blue.


----------



## RobinL (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Linnies. I had two of them a couple of years ago. Mine were both dilute females. one was a turquoise dilute and the other was a olive dilute. They were both so beautiful. The turquoise was super tame and so adventurous and the olive was not tame. She was supposed to have been hand fed but I got them at the same time from the same breeder and the olive was older and hadn't been handled for a while. Even after two years she was always terrified of me. Sadly Ava the turquoise met with a tragic accident and I ended up placing Siri with a breeder. When I decided to get birds again I decided to go with Budgies instead for 3 main reasons. First cost. Linnies are very expensive, second their nails grow really fast and tend to curl. They need to be clipped regularly whereas my budgies nails wear down pretty well with sandy perches. Lastly budgie droppings are pretty easy to clean up and Linnie's are a bit messy. Even with that I still would have chosen them if they weren't so expensive. Good luck with your new baby. I am sure that you will love them. Try the forehead rub. My linnies loved for me to rub my forehead to their's.


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes Linnies eat quite a bit because their metabolism is high, thus large droppings. They tend to run around $300 if hand reared but this breeder gave me a wonderful discount plus tamed her too! Nail do grow fast however I have a wonderful groomer that comes to my home and only charges $10. for one bird nail trim. I never clip a birds wings as they are much happier and healthier with full flighted status. Plus I have a cat who is not too keen on being near the birds. Good luck with your budgies.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*she eats like a pig! mostly zupreem fruit blend and some parakeet seed. I've tried giving her nutriberries and millet and she just doesn't go for it. I don't know what is going on internally with her, but she has a deformed foot (3 toes facing forward and one back but hooked crookedly) and her other leg's knee is partially dislocated, the vet said it rotates in "ways it's not supposed to" when he palpated it. She can climb around fine but she loses her balance a lot and does not do well on surfaces without texture (she does best walking around on carpet and on like a fleece blanket) She almost walks flat footed and doesn't really grip her feet. Weird. She also has a crooked beak, I just had to get it filed recently. She likes to come out but is kind of a hermit and just loves to snuggle with her rope toys in her cage  We let her out when she wants but otherwise just kind of leave her be until she tells us she wants our attention  She's a very nervous bird but we have learned to go slow with her and do things on her own terms.





Here is her bad foot 


Here she is doing "birdie yoga" (she gets herself into the weirdest positions sometimes! the leg she lifting is her bad knee, the one she is standing on is her bad foot)


Here is her beak before it was filed, the bottom grew up too much
*


----------

